# white, red...what about black oak



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

I recently scouted out some timber and have come across what appears to be black oak...I'm not 100% sure...after all it is early winter. Pointed leaves, 25-30 ft before any major branch...any help on this would be great. And if it is black oak...anybody out there ever mill it and use it for furniture??


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Black oak*

Black oak has good color but can be very knotty, seems to hold on to old branch stubs longer than the other red oaks.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Oak lumber is sold as Red Oak or White Oak. Black Oak trees produce Red Oak lumber so it's possible you have used it before. 

It will be fine for indoor furniture. Just make sure you dry it slowly and don't exceed the safe drying rate of 1% - 3% MC per day. Since you will be cutting and starting the drying process in winter, you should be okay air drying it outdoors.


----------



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

ETWW That is good news, I am excited to have found some good trees and it sounds like my timing is good too...I out some pics in in a couple of months...


----------



## Stinger4me (Nov 27, 2009)

When we cruised timber we broke the oaks out into three categories, White Oak, Red Oak and Mixed Oak. The red oaks can cross pollinate and you get some mixing. I have see some "mixed oak" logs produce some very nice lumber. I think the quality depends on the individual trees. When the mixed oak logs were lcut the boards went into the stack of Red Oak lumber. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Stinger4me said:


> When we cruised timber we broke the oaks out into three categories, White Oak, Red Oak and Mixed Oak. The red oaks can cross pollinate and you get some mixing. I have see some "mixed oak" logs produce some very nice lumber. I think the quality depends on the individual trees. When the mixed oak logs were lcut the boards went into the stack of Red Oak lumber. Just my $.02 worth.


Where did you put the live oaks? I get conflicting reports on this.


----------



## Stinger4me (Nov 27, 2009)

Here in northern Michigan there are no Live Oaks. Northern Michigan is home to White, N. Red, Pin and Black Oaks. There is more of a variety of oaks species in southern Michigan. White Oak is at the northermost 
range in these parts.


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the site. In Ireland we have black bog oak. Its really tough on your tools but takes a beautiful finish. It tends to be 4 or 5 thousand years old but perfectly preserved except for the fact that it is jet black. I'm lucky to have a good supply of bog oak at the moment and I would be interested in exchanging some stock. They would be ideal for some small projects, inlay or pen blanks or knobs and handles. They make a nice feature. If anyone has some unusual hardwoods and would like to trade , let me know. Cheers. I will post a few pieces of bog oak projects.


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

Only diference I've seen is slow drying finish will bleed out a darker stain. Use a fast drying lacquer and looks same as red oak.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I played with bog oak in scotland and it is a red oak but lot more dencer than we have here in the us its the peat heats it up and it is nice to work with


----------

